# Eid mubareik to all Muslim members



## Marzuq (17/7/15)

Eid mubareik. Hope you guys have a good day filled with joy and happiness in the company of family and loved ones.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Kaizer (17/7/15)

And to u as well boeta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (17/7/15)

Happy Eid guys. Have a super day...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/7/15)

Eid Mubarak guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GadgetFreak (17/7/15)

Eid Mubarak to all that are celebrating tomorrow. Don't forget the prawns, biryani, samoosas and all the vape gear. 
You are hereby granted permission to blow big clouds in public tomorrow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (17/7/15)

Eid Mubarak mense

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey (17/7/15)

Rama-done. Eid mubarak gents. From boeka to boeber. Question is, whose going for the seven after eid?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keyaam (17/7/15)

Jakey said:


> Rama-done. Eid mubarak gents. From boeka to boeber. Question is, whose going for the seven after eid?


Me

Mondays and thursdays


Eid mubarak guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (17/7/15)

Eish! When I get bigger and stronger I will do the 7.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (17/7/15)

GadgetFreak said:


> Eish! When I get bigger and stronger I will do the 7.


It's actually six not seven 

I'll be doing the 6 days In Sha Allah 

Monday's and Thursday's 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Keyaam (17/7/15)

What are yous gonna vape on eid?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Space_Cowboy (17/7/15)

Eid Mubarak peeps


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (17/7/15)

Keyaam said:


> What are yous gonna vape on eid?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pie flavored something with sout vleis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (17/7/15)

Mubaraak gents, tanks filled, coils rewicked, mods charged. lets go!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Keyaam (17/7/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Pie flavored something with sout vleis
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Average vapor Joe (18/7/15)

Eid Mubarak brothers. 
Alhumdulillah we made it through ramadhaan and now we can reward ourselves with copious amounts of e juice mixed in with Samoosas and ice cream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (18/7/15)

Keyaam said:


> What are yous gonna vape on eid?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




got a tank filled with looper & another with nicotickets virus


----------



## Average vapor Joe (18/7/15)

In Durban flying up to joburg in an hour or two. Got my iPv3 li waiting with my velocity and a dual twisted and retwisted build with some homemade fruit loops.


----------



## RIEFY (18/7/15)

Eid Mubarak guys...... Im a day vaper now..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/7/15)

Blessed Eid to all our Muslim friends... to you all and your loved ones.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (18/7/15)

Sheesh Guys I expected it to be more cloudy today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/7/15)

BuzzGlo said:


> Sheesh Guys I expected it to be more cloudy today



That all depends what angle you looking from...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waheed (18/7/15)

Thanks to one and all


----------



## capetocuba (18/7/15)

RIEFY said:


> Eid Mubarak guys...... Im a day vaper now..


Lekker selfie stick and a "catch me if you can" hairdo

Reactions: Like 1


----------

